# Classifica Marcatori Nazionale Italiana



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Possibile che trovo soltanto i primi 10?


----------



## jaws (20 Giugno 2013)

basta saper cercare 

Io ho trovato la classifica completa, se non posso mettere il link qua te lo mando per mp; non ho voglia di ricopiarla


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Possibile che trovo soltanto i primi 10?


Wikipedia..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> basta saper cercare
> 
> Io ho trovato la classifica completa, se non posso mettere il link qua te lo mando per mp; non ho voglia di ricopiarla



ok grazie jaws

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Wikipedia..



solo i primi ce stanno


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> solo i primi ce stanno


Il testo che hai inserito è troppo lungo (26498 caratteri). Accorcialo a 17000 caratteri.
Questo è quello che dice il forum se cerco di copiare tutti i giocatori 
Trovato su wiki, non so se posso mettere il link.Basta cercare su google "Calciatori nazionale italiana" e cliccare sul primo link.Clicchi sulla freccetta affianco a reti ed hai fatto.
L'ultimo in classifica è Buffon con -101


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il testo che hai inserito è troppo lungo (26498 caratteri). Accorcialo a 17000 caratteri.
> Questo è quello che dice il forum se cerco di copiare tutti i giocatori
> Trovato su wiki, non so se posso mettere il link.Basta cercare su google "Calciatori nazionale italiana" e cliccare sul primo link.Clicchi sulla freccetta affianco a reti ed hai fatto.
> L'ultimo in classifica è Buffon con -101



ah ok grazie grazie


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Giugno 2013)

allora, vai su wikipedia, alla pagina 

Calciatori della Nazionale italiana


c'è una tabella, nella cella con scritto "reti" fai 2 click, così ti risulterà la classifica marcatori completa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> allora, vai su wikipedia, alla pagina
> 
> Calciatori della Nazionale italiana
> 
> ...



fatto fatto, grazie lo stesso!


----------



## Dexter (21 Giugno 2013)

credo proprio che Balotelli potrà insidiare la prima posizione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> credo proprio che Balotelli potrà insidiare la prima posizione.



è ancora presto...avoglia a magnà


----------

